# Wanted vintage Omega / Rolex or Tudor



## toddydj (Apr 9, 2009)

*Wanted vintage Omega / Rolex or Tudor*


View Advert


Hi everyone

I'm looking for vintage auto or hand wind from either of the brands named in the title

i like a silver case and also with bracelet not on a leather and the cleaner and simpler the dial the better for me.

would also consider old roamed too as the movements in those beauties are incredible .

let me know!

thanks

dave




*Advertiser*

toddydj



*Date*

09/09/17



*Price or Trade Value*

£500.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

